

Be cautious about open source data mining software - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3248818/be-cautious-about-open-source-data-mining-software/

======
jrockway
Apparently it's much better to pay expensive proprietary software consultants
to work around your problems than it is to pay expensive open-source
developers to fix the software. Because that way, your competitors won't be
able to benefit from the improvements you pay to have made!

------
drallison
Essentially a content-free posting. Executive summary: any software (open
source or not) needs to be evaluated in terms of expected costs and benefits.

